# Back Yard Striper



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

The first pic is how my back yard has looked the past week or so. This happens each year from about mid-Jan to about mid-Feb. White Mullet and/or Alabama Shad spawning.

Specifics:

34" / 16lb7oz Striper - "ole timey" Abu Garcia 6600AB spooled w/ 50lb Sufix 832 - 7'11" Extra Heavy Abu Garcia Veritas - Heddon Chugin' Spook in Pink. The first hit knocked the lure at least a foot out of the water and was ever SO drastic - I stopped the retrieve, the second hit just moved a lot of water and still NOT retrieving, then just a tiny jiggle and BOOM!!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish...and back yard!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Holy Smokes u da man
So when can I come over
How do u like the veritas rods compared to the volatile


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Sweet backyard for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh: Volatile is much heavier even though they are both 30-Ton w/Nano tech. My Volatile appears to have much more backbone and is best for bull Reds - as you know VERY well. AG has upgraded their Veritas to Veritas II for this year and the price remained the same. Not real sure what the upgrade is. I don't get near as tired casting the Veritas as I do casting the Volatile!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd get no work done if I had that backyard.

Nice catch, that's the size I was looking for to go into the fryer. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice striper ! Awesome to have stripers in the back yard.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Two things I like the best...waterfront & fish!! Nice one.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang man, sweet catch. I'm beyond jealous!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

DE;

What a great fish.
Bet you got some thick fillets off him.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!!! Don't the birds try to harass the lure, especially since it's a topwater?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice job DE! That's awesome right off the dock. I used to see the pelicans come into Mulat this time of year for the shad and it was always game on. Some nights you could hear the explosions all night long. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BF - I released him. Stripers are OUTSTANDING table fare but I was running late and didn't take the time to prepare him. If this was a tourney catch - would I have been awarded EXTRA POINTS??? LOL...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Jaded Old Phart - Yep, the Pelicans will attack a top water bait so you must be prepared to jerk it away. I caught a Pelican on a very foggy morning when I couldn't see the lure or the Pelican attack. The bird was surprisingly light weight and easy to release. I believe he knew he was screwed so he didn't give me much trouble!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

JeffBro - At night, I hear fish striking the surface, beavers slapping the surface with their tails, and during the Summer, I can shine a light and see as many as 5 sets of gator eyes. It's sometimes amazing what goes on around water at night!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Sweet backyard! Not too far to fish!!!


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Nice place and fish! Are you on Blackwater?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome view and nice fish I want to catch one so bad


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Devon - Yep, on BW....


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I went on line looking for a chuggin' spook. Plenty of them but can't find any of them in pink! Nice catch! Was he busting bait or were you just out casting when he hit?


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Academy and Amazon have it in pink. The ladyfish probably dig it too. :thumbsup:

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/hed...+Silver&N=297679222&Ntt=heddon+spook&Ntk=All#

http://www.amazon.com/Heddon-Saltwater-Chugn-Spook-Fishing/dp/B00H1KTJYA


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

ha ha. I'm going to have to get one!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice striper and backyard


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Chugin' Spooks are different than Super Spooks - both are same size but the Chugin' only has 2 heavy trebles and the nose end has a deep concave to splash water. Walkin-da-dog is great. Walk it slow and hard jerks for water noise. Strikers, Reds, Ladyfish, Tarpon (twice), Gator Trout seem to like it as much as I do. Pink is my favorite. Academy has always had them...


----------

